# Technical - brake lever query



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

You will have to bear with me on this one because I have no idea on how to explain it, but...
my recumbent trike... The parking brake is useless and tbh it would be better off as a rear brake for me because I have the trike set up for single hand braking for both front (disc) brakes. My problem is that I can't brake and indicate right at the same time (not to mention the gear changing but at least that can be done stationary on a Rohloff hub when needed)... and the parking brake does not have enough cable movement in it to be effective...

So I want to take the rear V brakes (which are a CSS rim and exceptionally good anyway) away from a parking brake which is down on the right hand side

So easy to do, I need a standard mountain bike brake lever, there is room on the lever underneath to fit a brake lever, but I'm at a loss as to whether it should be a left hand or a right hand lever. I know first instincts would be a left hand lever because its the left hand, but the more I think about it, the more I think it should be a right hand lever because if you tilt the bar over to the natural hand grip you end up with the bar end shifters on the right hand side but you are holding the right hand of a handle bar with the left hand... told you this wasn't going to be easy to explain...  








So given the photo attached is the left hand, which style and side brake lever do I need? Or have I simply lost everyone in my ramblings...


----------



## starhawk (15 May 2015)

Hmmm.... when I was riding a DR bike with buckhorn handelbar there was a brake lever for the left hand and one for the right one, probably just for the reason of those "safety levers" but after that I haven't seen any left or right levers, to me they all look the same.


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2015)

I've no idea how to share video's on Facebook ... and it's probably not the answer to your question, but I'm sure you would appreciate the video anyway..... so on Facebook look for Extreme and their video on the "Art of Balance", where someone called Thomas Baxter has a injury to his left arm and has two levers mounted on one side of his Mountain bike handlebars. Say's he's using Formula levers.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2015)

I don't know if this will work but my (uprong) trike came with brake levers for V-brakes but with a 'lock' button that you can push in to hold the brake on.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2015)

similar to this





Just google brake levers with locking button 

EDIT still works as a parking brake, trikes tend to roll off on their own. DAMHIKT


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've no idea how to share video's on Facebook ... and it's probably not the answer to your question, but I'm sure you would appreciate the video anyway..... so on Facebook look for Extreme and their video on the "Art of Balance", where someone called Thomas Baxter has a injury to his left arm and has two levers mounted on one side of his Mountain bike handlebars. Say's he's using Formula levers.



Sadly I don't think that solution would work because the brake lever is already a special one to slow me to balance the brakes for both front disc brakes, so the lever already activates 2 brakes.



raleighnut said:


> similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that does sound like a good solution. I shall go off and look them up. Thank you. ,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hummm UK options seem rather limited..  may have to really hunt much harder or go back to original plan which was to use the straps we used on a thorns which we never managed to loose which just leaves the question left hand or right handed brake lever..


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2015)

Don't st johns st cycles have such a device?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Don't st johns st cycles have such a device?


nothing obvious on their website and a google search did not bring anything up. They have the left or right handed dual brake lever, just not a single sided locking brake lever. I can always ring them on Monday and ask though.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> hummm UK options seem rather limited..  may have to really hunt much harder or go back to original plan which was to use the straps we used on a thorns which we never managed to loose which just leaves the question left hand or right handed brake lever..


This the same thing?
http://www.bikecare.co.uk/product_info.php?acc=parking-brake-lever&id=11


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2015)

Nice find @classic33 but I didn't think they'd be that dear, there are 2 on my Taiwanese trike. 


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> hummm UK options seem rather limited..  may have to really hunt much harder or go back to original plan which was to use the straps we used on a thorns which we never managed to loose which just leaves the question left hand or right handed brake lever..


That depends whether you plan on mounting it at the top of the lever (with the cable exiting up but the lever 'conventional') or mounting it at the bottom with the cable exiting at the bottom (but the lever upside down)
I'd suggest the latter but then it comes down to whether the locking button is on the outside or the inside.
I think my preference would be for a right hand lever mounted upside down on the left, that would mean the logo and the button facing out (clamp facing in) with the lever pointing up but making it easier to push the parking button in (when stopped) with your good hand) after all you won't need the parking button when moving unless you are planning on posting in the 'longest skid' thread.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

I need to put it below the grip, that is the only place it will fit. Right at the bottom on the photo in the middle. That is the only place it can go, so the cable would be going downwards.
The attached picture shows the right hand grip with the Rohloff gear changer. Below that is the only spare space for brake levers. The same applies on the left hand side due to the design of the steering tubes. After that, there is a sharp bend to the outside where nothing can be sensibly mounted, before the whole lot curves round and down... (Sorry I can't get pictures at the moment, due to being rather immobile. Having to rely on what my OH took as insurance photos (useless) when I asked him to photo the trike for insurance purposes).






Right hand lever and Rohloff gear changer.





This being the left hand side again.. and the arrow pointing to where the brake lever has to be mounted with the cables going downwards and the lever itself opening to the sky.



classic33 said:


> This the same thing?
> http://www.bikecare.co.uk/product_info.php?acc=parking-brake-lever&id=11
> View attachment 88950



Brilliant, thank you. I don't know how you found it, but it is much appreciated.

So the question again, given that they come in left and right handed versions.
If I am holding that grip above, my hand would be wrapped around from the left with the thumb upwards. Stating the obvious I know but for a brake level... the bar end would be where the shifters are and if that was to be dropped into the position that a brake would mounted, you would be looking at it being a right hand brake lever would you not? The bar end shifters would be on the outside being the right hand side....

So left hand or right hand brake needed folks? Anyone as confused as I am?


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2015)

If you put a lever up at the top then the cable would have to exit upward unless you use an interrupter lever with the nipple sitting in the adjuster, I use this set up on my bike with 'bullhorn' bars and bar end shifters to bring the cables down along the bars. You would lose the parking brake though so the Trike could roll away.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

I want to match the brake lever to the other side, so it will go at the bottom of the grip. It is the only sensible space and my left hand is the dodgy one without a good grip to keeping life easy would be useful. Also if the cables went upwards, they would get in the way when getting out of the trike using the mobility aids, so it makes much more sense for them to go downwards with them being mounted at the bottom of the grip.


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2015)

I use these




With a racing bike type nipple sat in the adjusters and mounted below my pointy up (same as your set up) bar end levers.
The cable then leads down the bar under the bar tape (grips in your case) bit tight to get in but they work well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I use these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but they don't lock do they? I only need the one side, the other is a dual brake cable lever which I *need* to keep in place. I only want to replace the defunct parking brake lever which is here...






With something that will go at the bottom of the left hand grip. If it locks fantastic, if it does not, then I can use a standard shimano brake lever that I like and just use the same solution for fixing the brake in the on position as we have done with out touring bikes, a homemade shock cord solution that worked really well. But the same question applies - do I need a left hand or a right hand lever if it is mounted at the bottom underneath the grip where I have indicated?


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2015)

If the lever is mounted vertically it doesn't matter if it is a right or a left, the bottom of the lever will be visible from one side or the other of the Trike.
A right hand lever will leave the top of the lever (the posh side) on the outside though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

I wasn't sure if it would change the grip. Some of my levers are angled to make the grip nicer/easier but that could just be the higher end ones. 
I guess then it would make more sense for it to be the right hand lever because that would line it up better for cable tieing on to the existing tubing. though if I have a parking brake one, it could affect which side the button is on... now to work this one out. It will affect the side the button is on, so to use the button the most easily, I would need to be pressing it with my thumb? ahh my head has had way too much morphine to be working this one out. I can't visualise it at all right now!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

OK, I have worked out one thing, I am not going to be using my thumb to activate the lock... my thumb will be at the top, the lock will be at the bottom... so little finger or other hand... if I go for the other hand option then it would be better that the lock is on the right hand side when mounted... but it would probably be more useful if the lock is on the outside which would be the left hand side when mounted, so that comes back to a right handed brake lever?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2015)

Daft sound piece follows.
How are you looking at being able to apply the parking brake(pushing the button.) Finger or thumb?
Along with where the locking button is on the lever will determine wether you need a left or right hand lever.

And as for the earlier link given, blame @stuee147.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Daft sound piece follows.
> *How are you looking at being able to apply the parking brake(pushing the button.) Finger or thumb?*
> Along with where the locking button is on the lever will determine wether you need a left or right hand lever.


I'm currently trying to work that one out! and it is not as daft as you think!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2015)

Would it only be used as a parking brake?
If so would you be able to operate the lever with your thumb, when required, and the locking button with your fingers?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

No the plan is to use it as a rear brake as well because I have an issue entering our lane when turning right into it. If I need to indicate (on the rare occasion I accept, but it does sometimes happen) I can't brake and indicate at the same time and currently the only braking option I have is on the right hand lever which is a dual action lever operating both front disc brakes. I want to be able to use the rear brake (carefully) to assist with the problem. 

At the moment the rear brake is a parking brake (down on the right hand side as well) which is useless for a variety of reasons, not least of all that the lever itself can not pull enough cable through to apply the brakes and if you tighten them enough for it to do this, the brakes catch on when cycling. This does not happen on the other bike that the rear wheel came off, so I know it is not a wheel issue.

The lever would need to be used with fingers as a conventional brake lever would be, and I guess the locking button also with fingers.... I'm going to stationary when it is applied so...


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK, I have worked out one thing, I am not going to be using my thumb to activate the lock... my thumb will be at the top, the lock will be at the bottom... so little finger or other hand... if I go for the other hand option then it would be better that the lock is on the right hand side when mounted... but it would probably be more useful if the lock is on the outside which would be the left hand side when mounted, so that comes back to a right handed brake lever?


YEP, (Been there on the morphine too only last year with my broken femur. )


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently trying to work that one out! and it is not as daft as you think!


Common sense dictates that it(the button) would be underneath, to keep it clear of any dirt getting in. But it also dictates that it would be on the top, for easy application with the thumb.
Chance of common sense being right here?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Common sense dictates that it(the button) would be underneath, to keep it clear of any dirt getting in. But it also dictates that it would be on the top, for easy application with the thumb.
> Chance of common sense being right here?


Nope. 

After a long and confusing conversation with my husband on this morning's very slow and short walk we discussed it and reached the conclusion that using the finger to apply it would be the better option. Therefore it would need to on the outside when mounted on the trike which would make it a right handed operated lever on conventional handle bars... Assuming that they button is on the top on right hand mounted bars...

At least I believe that was the conclusion we came to...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> YEP, (Been there on the morphine too only last year with my broken femur. )


I'm currently only on 20mg per 4 hours which is apparently quite a low dose, but twice that normally prescribed (the usual being 10mg in 5ml of oral solution every 4-6hrs) and that is both night and day right now. I didn't get much sleep last night with my body waking me frequently. I'm guessing a broken femur hurts badly! I know as a kid I broke my tibia in 2 places and walked on it for 5 weeks with just a nagging pain that hurt more when I tried playing badminton or squash. Waterskiing hurt it a touch more!


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently only on 20mg per 4 hours which is apparently quite a low dose, but twice that normally prescribed (the usual being 10mg in 5ml of oral solution every 4-6hrs) and that is both night and day right now. I didn't get much sleep last night with my body waking me frequently. I'm guessing a broken femur hurts badly! I know as a kid I broke my tibia in 2 places and walked on it for 5 weeks with just a nagging pain that hurt more when I tried playing badminton or squash. Waterskiing hurt it a touch more!


A female nurse on the orthopaedic ward told me breaking a Femur was reputedly more painful than childbirth (I figure she has seen quite a few broken thighs in her time) I replied "well I'm not likely to find out and I hope you never manage to snap your femur, so you never get to compare the pain"
Then the Consultant Surgeon told me (after the first op but before the second where they removed the first pin, drilled out the inside of the bone and inserted a bigger pin) "It *was* a very nasty break" and again I figure he had repaired more than a few.
I spent a fair bit of time on Morphine but then asked to swap over to Codeine (60mg 4 times a day) cos I don't mind the side effects of that but was having terrible 'lifelike' dreams on Morphine (so much so that I wasn't sure if I was awake or not)
I'm slowly on the mend now and have had a couple of tentative rides on 2 wheels (after re-fitting flat pedals to a couple of my bikes cos I'm not risking SPD yet and having a 'clipless' moment) but only a mile/mile and a half 'round the block' rides. Not ready to face heavy traffic just yet on 2 wheels but they seem to give the trike a wide berth.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

There's this option from Tesco's! £9.95.


----------



## starhawk (18 May 2015)

On my ICE the standard was to mount the brake levers just under the shifters, when I upgraded to e-trike I had to change the brake levers but they are still under the shifters, why change a succesful setup?


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2015)

starhawk said:


> On my ICE the standard was to mount the brake levers just under the shifters, when I upgraded to e-trike I had to change the brake levers but they are still under the shifters, why change a succesful setup?


It isn't a successful setup is it though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

starhawk said:


> On my ICE the standard was to mount the brake levers just under the shifters, when I upgraded to e-trike I had to change the brake levers but they are still under the shifters, why change a succesful setup?


I'm not.
It's the parking brake that is the issue for me, as pictured above. I want to change it to a rear brake operated by the left hand that can double as a parking brake as well.



raleighnut said:


> It isn't a successful setup is it though.


The standard brake on the right which in my case it's a dual action lever operating both front brake from the one right hand lever, is fine. It is mounted below the shifter.

It is the parking brake that is useless and which I need to address. As above, I wish to change it to a rear brake lever mounted below the left grip (which is below the left bar end shifter) and if it can have the opportunity of a parking brake button, all the better.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> This the same thing?
> http://www.bikecare.co.uk/product_info.php?acc=parking-brake-lever&id=11
> View attachment 88950


Just got off the phone with them. Two handed operation. Pull the lever back with one hand, pushing the button in with the other. So they say a left handed lever is required. 
Button is on the top by the way.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just got off the phone with them. Two handed operation. Pull the lever back with one hand, pushing the button in with the other. So they say a left handed lever is required.
> Button is on the top by the way.


A left handed lever will put the button on the inside making it hard to reach in SNSSOs set up.
I've got those levers on my Kentex Trike (well one anyway cos I swapped the other one over for a lever with 'power cut-off' that came with my electric wheel kit)
I would have offered her the one I removed but for the fact that I may convert the Kentex back to standard if I choose to sell it in the future to help finance another trike (a recumbent this time) and the fact that my 'spare' one is a left hand lever
Its all very well trying to visualise these things but when you can actually pick one up (and see one mounted on a handlebar) it is so much easier.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> A left handed lever will put the button on the inside making it hard to reach in SNSSOs set up.
> I've got those levers on my Kentex Trike (well one anyway cos I swapped the other one over for a lever with 'power cut-off' that came with my electric wheel kit)
> I would have offered her the one I removed but for the fact that I may convert the Kentex back to standard if I choose to sell it in the future to help finance another trike (a recumbent this time) and the fact that my 'spare' one is a left hand lever
> Its all very well trying to visualise these things but when you can actually pick one up (and see one mounted on a handlebar) it is so much easier.


It would place the button on the inside, making it easier to apply using the right hand though.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> It would place the button on the inside, making it easier to apply using the right hand though.


I think it would be easier reaching over the top of the left hand instead of trying to twist the wrist to get at the button on the inside.
Not our discision though.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I think it would be easier reaching over the top of the left hand instead of trying to twist the wrist to get at the button on the inside.
> Not our discision though.


We at least know what side the button is on now though. One less thing to wonder about.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

Hummm... at the moment there is no twisting at all.. no reaching of the top and leaning either. Any sideways movement is not great, but hopefully that is only temporary @roadrash it does ease doesn't it? my muscles are hurting like nobodies business...

Which would be easiest, right now I have no idea: I really am going to have to think on it and possibly leave the decision until my back has healed a touch more and I can sit in the cockpit and consider the options. Out of curiosity is the brake lever adjustable to bring the lever in more if I want to. The dual control lever on the right hand side is not and it is a pain because it is almost outside of my reach.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hummm... at the moment there is no twisting at all.. no reaching of the top and leaning either. Any sideways movement is not great, but hopefully that is only temporary @roadrash it does ease doesn't it? my muscles are hurting like nobodies business...
> 
> Which would be easiest, right now I have no idea: I really am going to have to think on it and possibly leave the decision until my back has healed a touch more and I can sit in the cockpit and consider the options. Out of curiosity is the brake lever adjustable to bring the lever in more if I want to. The dual control lever on the right hand side is not and it is a pain because it is almost outside of my reach.


Barrel adjuster is fitted as for any lever. Could you make the adjusment at the brake, letting a bit of cable slip through, allowing the lever to come in closer before acting.
Or is it small hands meaning the lever is awkward to reach?


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2015)

Good job I looked at mine before posting. My Promax levers are drilled for a span adjuster but I could not fit one as the locking pin is in the way, however the levers are not a massive stretch.
I don't think Kentex's target customer for their trikes contains many 6 foot blokes though, far more likely to be little old ladies using them to pop to the shops.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hummm... at the moment there is no twisting at all.. no reaching of the top and leaning either. Any sideways movement is not great, but hopefully that is only temporary @roadrash it does ease doesn't it? my muscles are hurting like nobodies business...
> 
> Which would be easiest, right now I have no idea: I really am going to have to think on it and possibly leave the decision until my back has healed a touch more and I can sit in the cockpit and consider the options. Out of curiosity is the brake lever adjustable to bring the lever in more if I want to. The dual control lever on the right hand side is not and it is a pain because it is almost outside of my reach.



I still cant bend or stretch , sore muscles etc, some days are better than others, its gonna take a long time


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> I still cant bend or stretch , sore muscles etc, some days are better than others, its gonna take a long time


thanks - I suspected that. I keep getting pestered with the 'can you sit yet' comments by family. Errr, just let me stand and bend and even pick up an empty glass would be nice! I know the muscles they have cut through are major muscle groups and they have cut through a lot of them... I don't think my family have any idea. I am seriously considering sending them some you-tube videos. those ones I didn't watch before I went in for surgery! Currently lifting my crutches is almost more than I can manage!



classic33 said:


> Barrel adjuster is fitted as for any lever. Could you make the adjustment at the brake, letting a bit of cable slip through, allowing the lever to come in closer before acting.
> Or is it small hands meaning the lever is awkward to reach?



Some brakes have the ability to be adjusted to bring the lever closer in to the bar without affecting the brakes... I benefit from this type which sadly the dual lever is not one of. I'm not sure it is small hands that is the issue, more shorter fingers and the fingers that are there to reach (the little finger being the first) are the weakest for me with them both being partially numb.



raleighnut said:


> Good job I looked at mine before posting. My Promax levers are drilled for a span adjuster but I could not fit one as the locking pin is in the way, however the levers are not a massive stretch.
> I don't think Kentex's target customer for their trikes contains many 6 foot blokes though, far more likely to be little old ladies using them to pop to the shops.


and you would have thought that a disability dual action lever would have also had a similar market or at least been adjustable! Sadly it is not which is a real annoyance. I like to me able to reach my brakes without having to over reach for them. something I am going to have to look into when finances allow.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2015)

This might sound silly but 

any brake lever can be used on the trike and 
a simple toestrap used to hold the brake on as a parking brake , that does away with he need of a complicated movement of push /pull to lock it in position 

Its what I use !

regards emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

voyager said:


> This might sound silly but
> 
> any brake lever can be used on the trike and
> a simple toestrap used to hold the brake on as a parking brake , that does away with he need of a complicated movement of push /pull to lock it in position
> ...


It's not silly. It's what i use on my touring bike, but someone has pointed out that there was an option of one. Also the brake lever I was looking at came on a left or right handed version which was the key part to the discussion. On my trike, with my steering bars and the way I wanted to mount the levers, did I need the left hand or right hand one for use of the left hand side? The weakness down my left side means I have to be quite careful with which brakes and which levers I get and I can't always tie the levers in with the brakes as in same models etc something I had to be careful with on my touring bike which sadly I can't access at present to check if a right hand or left handed lever is needed!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2015)

Mounted lever uppermost, cable exiting out the bottom, Left hand, don't have full use of it & your thumb would be at the top. At the furthest point from the button, for one handed operation of the locking mechanism. 
Left handed lever, cable exiting downwards, would mean that the button would be on the inside. Two handed operation would seem the easiest, therefore right arm/hand across to operate the brake button, simply by pushing it in.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn said .....thanks - I suspected that. I keep getting pestered with the 'can you sit yet' comments by family. Errr, just let me stand and bend and even pick up an empty glass would be nice! I know the muscles they have cut through are major muscle groups and they have cut through a lot of them... I don't think my family have any idea. I am seriously considering sending them some you-tube videos. those ones I didn't watch before I went in for surgery! Currently lifting my crutches is almost more than I can manage!

i know how you feel, i suggest showing these , then they will know why .... both show just how brutal tho op is


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbG6R_AiTRI


and



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROc4BybYtKc


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn said .....thanks - I suspected that. I keep getting pestered with the 'can you sit yet' comments by family. Errr, just let me stand and bend and even pick up an empty glass would be nice! I know the muscles they have cut through are major muscle groups and they have cut through a lot of them... I don't think my family have any idea. I am seriously considering sending them some you-tube videos. those ones I didn't watch before I went in for surgery! Currently lifting my crutches is almost more than I can manage!
> 
> i know how you feel, i suggest showing these , then they will know why .... both show just how brutal tho op is
> 
> ...



I'm not watching either of those just as I couldn't watch the video of my leg being fixed, but this animation gives some idea.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdInGfbgGBI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Tigerbiten (20 May 2015)

My brake lever on my trike is set so it's twisted slightly inwards.
This means that if I want to indicate and brake at the same time, I can hold the brake on with my right thigh after I start to brake by using my hand.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> My brake lever on my trike is set so it's twisted slightly inwards.
> This means that if I want to indicate and brake at the same time, I can hold the brake on with my right thigh after I start to brake by using my hand.


hummm, now that is an idea. any wondering will have to wait a few more weeks yet though sadly because I am still off the bike after spinal surgery...


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> hummm, now that is an idea. any wondering will have to wait a few more weeks yet though sadly because I am still off the bike after spinal surgery...


Nows the time to be wondering, whilst you're off the trike.
Might take your mind off other things as well.


----------



## raleighnut (20 May 2015)

I tried using my left hand to operate the right brake today (whilst static) The 'dogleg' in the lever means that the span is actually easier to use and my pinky was more than long enough with a lever like this.
http://www.bikecare.co.uk/product_info.php?acc=parking-brake-lever&id=11
mounted as you would want it. Not so sure about a non 'dogleg' lever though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> my pinky was more than long enough with a lever like this.


Sadly it is not the length of the pinky that is the issue. It is partial numb from a neck injury sustained +20 years ago which had left me unable to tell if I am holding something with it or indeed and more importantly if I have actually injured it! I'll work on it and probably order it with a view of returning it is I can't reach the leave with at least my middle finger and know about it!

PS before you ask which limb works OK... The answer is currently only the right arm! I know I'm falling apart at the seems!


----------

